# Christmas Present



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I have posted this on most other places I visit. Thought I'd give a look see here as well. My belated Christmas Gift arrived yesterday. One of my sons in law built this for me. I am Blessed!!!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Man.. that is one hell of a chimney! What's the 2 boxes on the side intended for? Looks great! I guess we will be seeing you at the Outcast Spring Sale this year, showing it off.. right?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Austin said:


> Man.. that is one hell of a chimney! What's the 2 boxes on the side intended for? Looks great! I guess we will be seeing you at the Outcast Spring Sale this year, showing it off.. right?


 Box in the rear is the fire box. There is a pipe barely visible running up to the cook chamber. The box midway is for holding firewood. Thanks.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

I expect more yummy pics SOON! lol lucky you for sure


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Man, that is awesome. Do you know what the metal cylinder was before he converted it into the grilling portion?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Rammer Jammer said:


> Man, that is awesome. Do you know what the metal cylinder was before he converted it into the grilling portion?


It was an old propane tank.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Paymaster said:


> It was an old propane tank.


 
Thanks, that's what I figured. I've been looking for one to do the exact same thing, but so far, all the ones I found were too big. That's a good size right there. Enjoy you're new set up!


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

I want!! But I would love to have it not on a trailer. The one I want is at BPS and is made by Horizons. Metal is 1/4 inch thick and weighs 6 tons but the quality is top notch.


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

awesome


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I hope to fire the smoker up this weekend and maybe do a brisket on it.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

The satellite dish is a nice touch too... ensures you can get whatever game you want while you're tailgating and smokin!! :thumbup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Fired her up and got brisket and butt on at 5:30am and she is doing her thing and 225*. Good day for cookin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------

